# Royal South African Navy



## PDFINN (Oct 27, 2009)

I am trying to trace my grandfathers history in the RSA Navy in WW1. He served as a steward for the last two years of the war, joining up as a teenager. Is there anyway that I can trace his records? I have his Offical number and presume he served in the RSA rather than the merchant navy. He was from Umkommas near Durban and I beleive he served in Gallipoli also.
Tks P Finn


----------



## Lancastrian (Feb 8, 2006)

Could be difficult. The South African Naval Service did not officially exist until 1922.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_African_Navy
He may have been in the SA Division of the RNVR. If you quote his Number, someone should be able to confirm that.


----------



## PDFINN (Oct 27, 2009)

*Navy Official Number queiry*

My grandfather was in either the South African Navy of Royal Navy in WW1 his Official Service Number was 927152. He served as a steward upto the end of the war and was awarded the General Service medal and Victory Medals possibly meaning he was in the Royal Navy rather than merchant.
Can anyone help trace his service history?
tks P Finn


----------

